
How I Learned to Make Money - llambda
http://dangerouslyawesome.com/2011/10/how-i-learned-to-make-money/
======
j45
Great post. I hope it gets the attention it deserves but it might terrify
those who want developers not to know the value of the true value they create.

The biggest thing any developer needs to know what is easy for me isn't easy
for my customer. By putting this at the center of how you see things the world
becomes clearer as well as the interactions. A lot of people will try to knock
down your value, you might do it yourself. The truth of the matter is knowing
your value will get you your value. Not knowing your value will give off the
vibe tha tyou can be beaten down.

I no longer get requests from people who care too much about what they will
pay me. They should understand I'll cost them less in the short and long term
for their overall investment and if they want 5 hours of my time vs 50 hours
of someone with 1/10th of the experience, they can go do that.

To recap the point about something being hard for others that is easy for me:

My friend is a doctor. Just like surgery is hard for me and easy for my doctor
friend. To the point that he can give himself or me stitches when drunk. And I
trust him.

~~~
alexknowshtml
Thanks. Your analogy reminds me of this post by Sivers:
<http://sivers.org/obvious>

~~~
j45
Sweet post, I haven't seen it before. Definitely agree with it's sentiments.

I guess something that needs to be addressed is, how can developers value
their work more? We see the why, not always the how.

~~~
alexknowshtml
1) Get to know _who_ the customer is. 2) Practice empathy.

